# Step Down Transformer



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Wondering if anyone can point me to a place I can buy a good, reliable step down transformer - 220Vac to 110Vac here in Dubai.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Sharaf DG has them, but they have shady pricing practices. Aside from that, places in Karama and Satwa will have them, but I would prefer a store front instead of a hole in the wall place.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll have a look at Sharaf then. It's for turntables, so it must be a good product. Don't want to take chances. Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Geant had. They have a warranty on electronics when you buy from there. Not to say that warranty card is ?? but they do give it to you. 

Put a surge protector on it regardless if is important to you


----------

